# What did you get under your belt in 2010?



## ednaout

Hey there Betties!

Just curious who got after what this season. 
Did anyone just start boating and get obsessed with it? 
Did you run Bailey for the release or otherwise? Foxton? Waterton? 
Are you heading to WV in Sept? 
Any first time runs that you were psyched on?

One of my goals this season was to get familiar on a few runs, rather than hit a bunch of runs...I wanted to up my level of confidence and thought that getting to know a run well enough to kill it was a good way. I got in lots of laps on lower CC, Stephens down (Poudre), and Middles (Poudre), which was a bangin' good time.

A couple of first timers on the list were Black Rock and Lowers. They were both at low water, but just feeling confident enough to get on it was what I was looking for, so mission accomplished. 

Fellows, you are welcome to join this thread just don't hijack with too much testosterone 


Beth


----------



## ednaout

Ummm, so....did anyone get out there and paddle/raft this season ; ) Geez, I'll just go ahead and throw tubing into the mix if that'll get a response


----------



## xena13

No tubing...but I guess a ducky's close enough to a tube. I had a few personal 1sts. I did Foxton for the 1st time on Bailey fest weekend. I also did Royal Gorge for the 1st time - 800 cfs, but still I was excited.


----------



## lmyers

Well, you said it was ok for us "fellows" to chime in...Fossil Creek and Oak Creek in AZ, Racecourse in NM, Conejos River CO, Stevens Down on the Poudre, and Foxton were all new runs to me this year....and I enjoyed every one of them.


----------



## NathanH.

This was my first year so every run was new to me, but these are what I got done...

Granite, The Numbers, Fractions, Milk Run, Browns Canyon, Rincon to Pinnacle, Pinnacle to Parkdale, The Royal Gorge, The Taylor (All Sections), Eleven Mile Canyon, Deckers, Foxton, Bailey, Upper Alto-Alto. 

I loved all of it but I really enjoyed Eleven Mile, Upper Upper Taylor, Numbers, and Bailey.


----------



## Rich

The longer I do this the harder it is to find "new " runs.

New this year: Granite, Cross Mtn and Gore Canyon.

Also was the first year since 1997 that I have not been in either Idaho/Montana or on the Grand.


----------



## Buckrodgers

New runs for me this year:

big south

Upper CC, Blackrock

bear creek

glenwood wave

I got to spend all summer in Fort Collins for the first summer since I started boating (I live here year round). I really missed not being in the ark valley for the first time in 4 years, but it was really sweet to run steven's down daily at 5+ feet instead of just getting a few runs in at the beginning and end of the season here in the fort. On the flip side, I really missed the numbers and the Ark playboating in particular (although I did get on the new BV features, and the bottom one is SICK). AND, I missed my homies in BV (except for fat bob--he's a dick).

I gotta say though, IMO stevens down at high water is just more fun than the numbers because it is SO much longer. Now, at low water (500-700), the numbers is WAY better than 1 or 1.5 on the poudre. I didn't get the peak on the numbers this year, but did get it last year. It was WAY cool to be on the poudre at almost 6 feet this year though!


----------



## TakemetotheRiver

New runs for me:

Grand Canyon
Numbers
Pine Creek
Royal Gorge
Chama
Lower San Juan

And the old favorites: Piedra, Upper A, Lower A, Salt, Westwater

Still haven't seen the Poudre or anything in Idaho- next summer!


----------



## freexbiker

New ones for me:
Westwater at 13,000
NorthGate Canyon
Gore
CC Blackrock to Rigo at low water
First Historical run of Fremont Canyon of N. Platte in 20+ years


Wish I could have added Bailey to that list... But a pretty good year for me. Its not over yet! Gore Fest!


----------



## lmyers

freexbiker said:


> New ones for me:
> First Historical run of Fremont Canyon of N. Platte in 20+ years


Nice! What was that like?


----------



## freexbiker

This is what its like... BIG

Fremont Canyon, 2600+cfs on Vimeo


----------



## lmyers

freexbiker said:


> This is what its like... BIG
> 
> Fremont Canyon, 2600+cfs on Vimeo


Sweet F*cking video man...thanks for sharing...


----------



## whip

*Retro*

By far the take me to river trip was Middle Fork Salmon at record flows, apparently lethal, I discovered upon returning home. Thankful to float with
rock solid amigo/amiga's.


----------



## malloypc

New for me this year was the Salt
Repeats were the Rogue and Snake through Hells Canyon.
Another Rogue coming up next month.


----------



## Dave Frank

While I managed to get out tons (for me anyway) this year, new runs were limited to the Selway, which was sweet and Kootenai Creek, which was a novelty at least with the flows we had.

I guess I also got North Fork Poudre at low flows, as well as South fork Poudre at near Epic flows.

First decent of the new rapid at Red Lion Inn, actually at least 3 different variations of it. 2+ weeks of flows over 500 on Boulder creek was a treat, as well as lots of higher water clear creek runs. 

All in all a great season, and it's not over yet!


----------



## matt cook

Chattooga Section IV at 1.5 in my Puma oar rig. If you boat class V and come to the southeast you MUST do the Chattooga. And plus, Deliverance was shot there, so, uh?


----------



## matt cook

Don't worry though, the only squeeling going on was when we almost got sucked back into Woodall Shoals (class VI).


----------



## caspermike

You got pretty mouth boy.


----------



## ednaout

Oh, how I could forget to mention my MAIN Salmon adventure!? The day we took off it was 50,000!
The season is not over for me yet...I may try to get on gore with the willingness to walk a couple (all depending on if I find a good crew) plus may go back to my home state of WEST BY GOD virginia if some things fall into place.
I definitley want to try to get back up to the poudre narrows before it's all said and done. I've had such a good time up on that river this season!
AND there is always New years on sho to look forward to! Well, I guess that'll start NEXT season: )


----------



## freexbiker

Beth you would love Gore! And walking the big boys isnt really that bad....


----------



## jonny water

I had a great year! New runs for me include:

Escalante Creek
Buzzard Creek
Colorado: Grizzly to Glen Springs
Grizzly Creek lower 1/2 mile or so
Lower Animas (32nd ave thru playpark)
South Platte from Chatfield to Union
Keystone Canyon
San Miguel
Uncompagre
Lake Fork below Gateview
Numbers and Browns Cny at 3200
Blue River Source
Breckenridge Play park
Upper Snake
Upper Blue
WF Clear Creek
Clear Creek-Silverplume


----------



## caspermike

I was gonna say this is the weekend to go just gotta stay off tracks which as easy as coloring the lines. Gonna be hella fun. Luke get here somewhat early Wednesday let's go for beartrap or quake and gally


----------



## El Flaco

Why are there mostly dudes puffing their chests on the Betty Buzz?? 

Beth was canvassing the BETTIES, fellas - take the sword fight out of the ladies' room. ...


EDIT: I just noticed that she did allow the fellas in, but I'd have to safely call this thread hijacked!


----------



## Kendi

Spent most of my season working on the Wenatchee River but got the chance to run a friend's 9.5' Tributary over Husum Falls (14' falls on the White Salmon) a few times. Absolutely a blast!

Off to the Tieton (dam release starts this weekend!)


----------



## hojo

Having spent the last 8 years in MN and only really rafting prior to that, I too have had a banner year:

Clear Creek: BR, Lower, Lawson through Idaho Springs
Bailey, Foxton, Deckers, Waterton
Pine Creek, Fractions to BV
Big T (minus the Gnar)
Gore

Hope to add a late season Gorge run and finally get up to the Poudre Narrows.


----------



## ednaout

El Flaco said:


> Why are there mostly dudes puffing their chests on the Betty Buzz??
> 
> Beth was canvassing the BETTIES, fellas - take the sword fight out of the ladies' room. ...
> 
> 
> EDIT: I just noticed that she did allow the fellas in, but I'd have to safely call this thread hijacked!



Ha! I just wanted to hear what people did anyway, regardless of gender. So, as far as I'm concerned, get out the measuring tape and keep on posting! 

I would be interested in hearing about some guys or gals that are running Gore this weekend and if anyone feels solid enough to guide a newbie down. I'm pretty sure I will be walking Tunnel and maybe more, but think I am up for it. I should probably start another thread ...but I'll just throw it out there for now...


----------



## H2UhOh

OK, I'll bite. Call me lame but the only local WW I did was a whopping three times practicing in Golden--that's IT, so far.

But...I found out I had a so-called combat roll, or at least a solid start on it. Found out while surfing a sea kayak on ocean waves in Maine, then in a reversing falls there. Both left and right sides. Came home, decided to finally go to CCWP this year, and was happy that the roll was good "for real" there, too. All that flat-water practice (in both sea kayaks and WW kayak) paid off.

I'll be spending a couple months on the southeast coast concentrating on long-boat surfing, and I may bring the WW kayak, too. Don't have to rely on snowmelt there! Have been told if it's not a playboat (it's not), I can surf it when the waves are steeper than desirable with the sea kayak. Maybe rent a real surf kayak sometime, too.


----------



## caspermike

Don't think this thread could be jacked. Surprised to see you in boaters forum flaco. Beth you are welcome to fall in for gore lap ill pop your cherry.


----------



## NathanH.

Ednaout, I am in the same boat as you for a beginner going down Gore this weekend, I think I am hopefully getting on after the race and making the tunnel portage (I will look at it, but I have saw enough on youtube to accurately guess what I am going to do).


----------



## gingergoose7

Yeah fellas, put the swords away! I had 30 days on the river this summer! Sick! don't really want to puff my chest, but sad that the post got hijacked by the boys. So I'm trying to take it back! Definitely feel like a more confident paddler. 
Shoshone, Bridges on the Poudre, Waterton, Foxton (yeah), most of Clear Creek (tunnel 1 down, screaming QM, lawson, dumont) except the parts I didn't paddle , oh and I won't leave out Milk Run on the Ark w/ the Pikes Peak Paddling club! Woot woot. Either way portage or not, Class V or not, was an awesome summer. Thanks Hojo. Let's hear it ladies.


----------



## H2UhOh

I had more than 80 days on the water (lakes and ocean), but only a few of those on a river...I don't count slow-moving ones that I can paddle both upstream and down.

Surely there are a few more women who will answer the OP's question? It's not couched in a competitive tone.


----------



## MSW9

Quite a few repeats for me this year. But did get the Lower Salmon from HammerCrk to Heller Bar in for the first time.


----------



## ednaout

TAKE ME TO THE RIVER
how was the grand? I got to do it spring of 08 and can't wait to get back. I bet you had a killer time despite having to go with that Eric Nourse guy ; )

KENDI
I had to look up Husum falls and the Wenatchee...never heard of it. Looks like fun: )

JOHNNY WATER
What job do you have? YOU had a lot of time to go paddling : )


----------



## TakemetotheRiver

ednaout said:


> TAKE ME TO THE RIVER
> how was the grand? I got to do it spring of 08 and can't wait to get back. I bet you had a killer time despite having to go with that Eric Nourse guy ; )


Yeah... you know... it was the Grand . Eric looks great in a thong :twisted:.


----------



## jonny water

I actually don't get to paddle much. However, this year was different. My wife wanted to visit her family and she took our kids with her. I went on a 9-day paddle spree during peak runoff (only got in 1 day of field work!). 

Remember when you checked the flows and everything said CRANKIN? This was a dream come true! Anything you wanted to run, you could, including Grape Creek (still have not run this one). So, me and a friend went around checkin em off. Most of the sections I listed were run on that trip. 

I really enjoy paddling sections that I have never run. Therefore, when I go boating, it is usually on something new. Numbers and Browns were not new but at 3200 they sure as hell seemed new.

The real deal on this thread is Solid. This guy's first year out runs Numbers, Royal Gorge, Eleven Mile, Bailey(!). That is schweet! My first year out, I was running the Chattahoochee and Nantahala and was scared stiff!


----------



## cue2go

I'm a canoe river guide mainly, plus didn't get on the river until late June this year due to recovering from whiplash from an April car accident. 

For canoeing, got to do an old favorite stretch with just 3 canoes (instead of the usual 13) so could take some new channels and hikes on the Gunnison Escalante-Whitewater stretch, and ran the Colorado Ruby/Horsethief trip for the first time in several years. Also had a "fun" 5-day on the Green with flash flooding (not the one that took out Mineral Bottom, but our shuttle did have problems).

HOWEVER, I got to try inflatable kayaks/rubber duckies/funyaks for the first time, and my first time running the Rio Grande at South Fork. Had a blast and now looking forward to more exciting stuff than I usually can do. (I've done the Moab daily in a canoe, but we don't use floatation.) Also got to run the chutes of the South Platte in Denver for the first time in a friend's raft. Going to be purchasing some IKs for Christmas, so really looking forward to having the opportunity to pull those out for quick runs of a couple hours rather than my usual 3-day canoe trips on the other side of the state.


----------



## JimT

Just starting out and got a used Dagger G-ride and bought all the gear. 
I have learned to roll and now I am working on carving turns....
Unfortunately it is starting to get cold...


----------



## craven_morhead

New runs for me this year were Escalante, Joe Wright, Big South, and I think that was it. It was also my first year at the gore race (spectating, not racing).

Otherwise, it was time on the standard runs for me; black rock and lower clear creek, gilman, spencer heights and the middle narrows, some great big T runs, bailey, gore.


----------



## yetigonecrazy

Joe's Valley Creek in UT
BIG flow on the Big River Box segment
5200+ cfs on the Arkansas
_nearly_ top to bottom Taylor (Park Run + Lottis to Almont)

did a lot of boating but those were the highlights


----------



## ednaout

Cue2go - we used to CARRY canoes up that road at mineral bottom! Isn't that awful? Rather, the students for the organization I worked for did it and we instructors walked it sans canoe, offering a lot of moral support ; ). We stopped the canoe carry, at one point, and had to drive a Ford F150 dualy down there with the canoe trailer in tow! Both were Heinous. I would love to see a pic of the washed out road. I heard about it.


----------



## matt cook

Just got back from a trip to CO/NM. Rowed the Gunnison Gorge at +/-300cfs, Brown's Canyon on the Arkansas at about 200/250cfs, and the Racecourse section of the Rio Grande at 197cfs. I guess I was a month or two late for big water, or any water for that matter! Glad I brought the Puma and not the 14 footer. I am definately coming back earlier next year!


----------



## paulk

not much new in colorado but had a good winter/ spring

nw:
green truss
farmlands
sandy river
hagen gorge
canyon creek
opal creek 
clackamas
celestial falls
lochsa
fish creek

CO:
high water poudre (not new but awesome)
upper clear creek


----------



## phillersk

Not a new section to me but, riverboarded the royal gorge at 5300cfs. Which made it pretty much new.


----------



## caspermike

Hit big Timber a couple times,Lower mesa, Fremont canyon extremely highwater. Lower Fremont, hyalite upper and lower a bunch. Yankeejim, beartrap, clear creek rigo section, west fork gallatin, got back into deer creek at 1k and boated macho munchies and miners delight, hit quake couple times well over 100 days in my season and still going, gally again today, happy able to get 4 laps on gore, bunch more at poudre narrows, made my two favorite races. Poudre and gore. Great season over all mesa this weekend or ill be headed for some koot. Great season even made a lap on bluegrass, two runs I'm bummed to miss payette big water and big south. I love big south not bad seasons nowhere close to finished.


----------



## yakkeranna

CO:
CC Kermit's to bridge
Gore
Blackrock
Upper Animas

UT:
Cataract Canyon at 53,000 cfs (ok, so I've done it before, but it counts as a new run at 50K+)

AZ:
Fossil Creek
East Verde Creek


And just moved to Oregon, so new firsts up here are just beginning


----------



## earthNRG

Set the raft up with an oar frame, so plenty of new stuff for me. The biggest highlight was my first multi-day, Lodore in late August. Great trip, but will definately go for four days, not three, next time.


----------



## yetigonecrazy

yakkeranna said:


> East Verde Creek


Want to give a little beta on this one? when, flow, your rating, etc? This is high on my list for the future.....


----------



## lhowemt

I had an incredible year with 5 (or 6 depending on how you count) personal firsts.

WA- Wind river (upper)
ID - Selway, SF Clearwater (Mickey Mouse), Middle 6 & Lower 7 of NF Payette
MT - Madison (Beartrap), Yaak (Lower)

I am also schedule to do Hells for the first time in October, hopefully that trip works out for me.

Next year I'm looking for SF Salmon, EF/SF Salmon, and the Kicking Horse (BC) or other BC river. Perhaps another Washington first also.


----------



## lhowemt

And I led the upper Lochsa for the first time at 7+ feet. That was a rowdy first!

I'm at 46 days now and I don't boat evenings at all. With Hells Canyon and hopefully a Nov & Dec boating days I'll be over 50. If I boat in Nov & Dec it will be my first time boating in each month of a calendar year. November will be tough (travel) so I'm not counting on that first.


----------



## yakkeranna

@yeti-

We did the East Verde one of the weekends in feb when Az was flooding and we decided it worth it to drive 13 hrs from CO to kayak for a few days. Someone (from mtn buzz, I think?) told us it was running, so we jumped on it- it was pretty low, but runnable- I don't think we ever figured out the exact flow. It was good that it was low for us though because it gorges up and gets steep at a couple points, and it would have been hard to stop and scout if the river was pumping. I remember there being two distinct gorges, bracketed by flatter sections with class IIIish stuff and lots of trees, sometimes having very channelized creeky stuff with pin potential, sometimes just boulder gardens.

In the first gorge there was several drops- 10' (looked a lot like low-water Tunnel), a 20' slide, another 10-15' that looked possibly runnable but we portaged it, numerous smaller drops between 5-10'.

The second gorge had some more smaller drops and a chute-like rapid (that I portaged but my buddy ran). Also a section where the river was completely filled with giant, GIANT, boulders and the whole river became one giant sieve- we portaged that whole section, too. That section might be runnable at a real flow, but when we were there it looked sketch.

The takeout is super difficult to find from the road. We ended up hauling our boats for a couple miles on a road that we thought was private property -it turned out to be public property, but you had to talk to a local rancher to get the key to open the gate- it was weird. Apparently if you continue down a couple more miles on class II there's a better takeout.

Overall it was an insanely cool trip- I would recommend planning for two days to do it. We brought our sleeping bags as an emergency measure but we didn't bring much food, so we had to share 3 potatoes and several packs of fruit snacks for our dinner/breakfast ("Ha, we can do 18 miles in one day!!"). I slept in my drypants and wore the skin off my ankles, and my buddy slept in his drysuit, inside our sleeping bags- because we decided to go kayaking in February in the desert for fun 

At that level, I would say a couple of the drops are class V, but mostly class IV or IV+, with a couple portages. It is very remote though, and there's a lot of pin potential. At higher water, I could see more of the gorged-up drops becoming class V or V+.

I can send you some pics if you want... taken with a waterproof disposable camera


----------



## LDean

I'm excited on how I did for my second season (well except for one incident) but overall I had a fun season! 

NM
Pilar; it was extremly windy but I enjoyed that stretch a lot! Rio Chama; in a raft of course.
CO
Browns; several different levels! Salida and BV park; first hole in bv park gives a good beat down well shit the second hole in salida at low flows gave me a nice ride also. Bridges and Lower Mish at 5.5 ft.; fast! Lower Elk at some high flow; fun but I was a little bit bored, I suppose I needed that tho. Attempt at Royal Gorge at medium flows; basically, I was not mentally prepared. 
CO/WY
Northgate Canyon at 3400 cfs; that was a wild and crazy ride, I was starting to get frazzled about flood water but WOW after that run I was spent! Narrows was huge! I didn't make the ideal line and was going for a big wave ride, stern squirting my way through and then ofcourse flipping at the end  It was big!
MT 
Brennans wave; I definitely want to hit it at a good flow. Gallatin House Rock low low flows 500-600 cfs; fun run but boney! I like that river and canyon a lot, it's beautiful, the only scary part are the vehicles!


----------



## OC1W Mountain Mamma

*2010 Runs*

I'm pretty late to reply...but had some epic runs for me in 2010:

Westwater: The ICE of March - mid-March run with 20'+ walls of ice...amazing!

Grand Canyon: I've waited 30 yrs to get to run this with my friends...day 15 we still had ICE-COLD beer! 

Labyrinth Canyon: Took my 17 yr old Balanese cat, Spanky for 5 days on the Green - and took out 3 days before the Mineral Bottom road caved. Did the Bowknot section in total darkness...'cept for the meteors lighting up the sky. It was a spectacular Persceid shower.

Gates of Lodore: As always - beautiful run.

Browns Canyon: During FIB-ARK week...love the Ark!

North Fork River - Missouri: With my son and grandson. Gotta love the Ozarks!


----------



## OC1W Mountain Mamma

Can't forget...'yaking and then tubing the Yampa through Steamboat!


----------



## Ture

I didn't swim in 2010. That was a small miracle.


----------



## yakkeranna

Ture said:


> I didn't swim in 2010. That was a small miracle.



BWAHAHAhaha! That would be awesome... I've already swam twice in 2011!


----------



## jameymoore

Normal stuff
PA- Lower Yough plus falls race. placed 3rd in K-1
WV- Potomac and Shenendoah River. Around Harpers Ferry
and I went to Alaska and did a ten day whitewater rafting trip down the Tatshenshini River


----------



## ednaout

Nice Potomac and 'doah up there - those were my first two rivers - I went to Shepherd College in Shepherdstown, WV. 

I'm getting all excited to get in my boat in moving water! There was a Waterton mention in a thread on the boater's forum and that seems to always end up as my first run of the season...I think I was on it mid-late March last year and it was all passable. Just around the corner...


----------



## jowyo

a little late for 2010 but I thought I'd throw this one out for the betties in the bunch who love whitewater.
new for 2010:
Black Canyon of the Bear River, Cataract Canyon (at 35,000), Bitch Creek, Shoshone River, Clarks Fork of the Yellowstone day stretch, Lower Mesa, Quake Lake, Gore minus Tunnel, south and main forks of the Payettes and the lower five of the north fork, and to top it off the Grand Canyon for Christmas.


----------



## ednaout

Jo~ sweet list there - 
You walked tunnel but ran the lower five of the North Fork? That's the stretch with Jacob's latter, the Juicer, and such, right?
Merry FreakinXmas on the Grand, NICE. I bet you guys had a really nice holiday out there.
Our season down here in Co is almost here: ) Yeeeeeeee Hawwwwwww!


----------



## Chill

I'm also late to respond and I just joined the buzz! So I'm going to go for it anyways. Ran: Bailey, Gore-tunnel, upper clear creek, Poudre Narrows...I think that was it. It was a short year for me but this may we are going to cali and then back for colorado's runoff. Should be an awesome time  I'd like to kayak: 49-bridgeport, e to p, pauli and lavazola, more of the poudre, cross mountain...yaya I'm excited!
Christine


----------



## gnat

Hey if any of the ladies are wanting to gain some confidence on harder runs, I'd be happy to take you down some. Just let me know. Caveat- if I am in town....or near where you are boating. Don't feel shy about contacting me because I'd love to share what I know with other ladies wanting to "step it up" to class IV-V

Natalie


----------



## Chill

*Let's Paddle*

Gnat, 
I'd love to meet and paddle some time. I should have my dry top repaired in a week and will be getting my first dry suit in a month. 
Christine


----------

